# Mon.Feb.2-3 Noreaster Guessing Game



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

OVER / UNDER 8 " ? 

I'm guessing under 

Anyone else?


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

If it tracks right...............12"+. Someone will get clobbered, just depends on where it goes.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Heavy equipment phone calls have been made.

That ought to cap accumulations to about 6"


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

If the storm stays to the east I'm hoping than everyone gets snow..


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> Heavy equipment phone calls have been made.
> 
> That ought to cap accumulations to about 6"


Great, thanx for the jinx  Don't you know to wait until it's actually snowing :waving:


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like the usual gametime forecast. For all their million dollar computers and years of education they still can't forecast more than 24 hrs out. All we can do is be ready to go.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

ford550;738112 said:


> Great, thanx for the jinx  Don't you know to wait until it's actually snowing :waving:


TOOOO late by then my friend. Every body needs to have equipment trailered to the sites 1 day before a _*major *_forecasted storm ....I stipulated that in my contracts. 8'' or no 8" , they pay for it. It's called reserve and provide .

I cant leave a loader on these properties .


----------



## goose311 (Jan 21, 2009)

i just put a plow on my 90 k5 so i need some snow i just moved to the harrisburg area i should have stayed in the buffalo area until spring i'd be making some damn good money right now hope we get slammed gonna have to have the wife do the naked snow dance...lol


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm gonna guess under 8"...prove me wrong mutha nature....prove me wrong!! naked snow dance naked snow dance naked snow dance


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep dancin men .

Get some rest , dont drink too much tomorrow.

*GO PITTSBURGH*


----------



## ERCKWD (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres hoping we all get some snow. Oh and as much as it pains me, good luck to your Pittsburgh Steelers guys. I can't bare the thought of Arizona winning esp. since we smoked them during the regular season.


----------



## goose311 (Jan 21, 2009)

the most snow we had here was last wed and that was about 4 inches i'd say 8" plus with this storm hopefully it moves over us slow or better yet it can stall over us that would be better if anyone lives in the harrisburg area like carlisle,gettysburg or hanover areas and needs some help let me know i only have my k5 blazer but it does the job


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a 90k-5 , did the job then some . I put 500 lbs. in the back and it was unstoppable. 

Possibly cause of the short wheel base.


----------



## goose311 (Jan 21, 2009)

the short wheel base is great i can get in some areas that a pick up can't i need to put some weight in the back yet i just picked up the western 8ft plow complete for $80 all i had to do is replace the motor i got one from angelos for $75 and now i am good to go


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

dude its going way east...we are getting squat Try the ssmino for loader work:waving:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Turbodiesel;738105 said:


> Heavy equipment phone calls have been made.
> 
> That ought to cap accumulations to about 6"


We got our own tractor for this year lol, so all the power to a 50" snowfall lol.

Seriously though, it may take us longer than something with a big 2 yard bucket but ill just switch over ot the 84" 3/4 yard bucket and go to town if its too much for an 8' push box.

We need to get clobbered, literally, i need some good income for the late part of the winter since its been nearly dead here so far.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

The eastern most track equals the most snow for us, more west we get a mix, west near pittsburgh and we'd get nothing, so the more east, the better its showing, why do you think its bad because its going east? near the ocean it will pick up more moisture and be worse. I always love drifts too.

We have a couple places that will need the tractor loader if it drifts, a 12" storm will put 2-8feet in any lanes and corners of some of these sites with lots of buildings ! cant wait.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ramairfreak98ss;738358 said:


> The eastern most track equals the most snow for us, more west we get a mix, west near pittsburgh and we'd get nothing, so the more east, the better its showing, why do you think its bad because its going east? near the ocean it will pick up more moisture and be worse. I always love drifts too.
> 
> We have a couple places that will need the tractor loader if it drifts, a 12" storm will put 2-8feet in any lanes and corners of some of these sites with lots of buildings ! cant wait.


Dont listen tv weather mets...they dont have a clue. To far east we get no preciep. The euro, ukemt, candian, gfs, and nam have all come in this afternoon with no preciep from the costal storm. Granted we could gets a preciep zone set-up and get 1-3 or 2-4.....but thats its. This is not going to be the blockbuster we want. sorry


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;738386 said:


> Dont listen tv weather mets...they dont have a clue. To far east we get no preciep. The euro, ukemt, candian, gfs, and nam have all come in this afternoon with no preciep from the costal storm. Granted we could gets a preciep zone set-up and get 1-3 or 2-4.....but thats its. This is not going to be the blockbuster we want. sorry


ill take another 2-4 ....... anything plowable and im happy


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

OK OK OK ...it's been 13 years men . I believe the optimists on this one until proven wrong , 

say by mon.am ,it should be pinpointed.

lock'd n loaded no matter what .

BTW...my models indicate heavy snow Early am tues thru late am wed, to Phila pa and the 95 corridor as of this posted time.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*ready*

ready for what ever happens, it should be very interesting to see what happens


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Turbodiesel;738535 said:


> OK OK OK ...it's been 13 years men . I believe the optimists on this one until proven wrong ,
> 
> say by mon.am ,it should be pinpointed.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what im seeing most reports online. No inch totals yet but looks like theyre all talking way over 2-4" here


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

over a foot possible in nyc gona be a big one hopefully


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

and this is the first one out of many more to come in febuary soo i hear


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

iceyman;738425 said:


> ill take another 2-4 ....... anything plowable and im happy


double it bigboy


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

chevykid;738813 said:


> over a foot possible in nyc gona be a big one hopefully


watch your language


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Snow Map for NortheastUpdated: Sunday, February 01, 2009 9:31 AM 
Potentially crippling snow will fall with a storm from parts of Pennsylvania through New England. The snow map will be subject to change as the track of the storm will greatly impact snow amounts. A track change of only a couple hundred miles could mean the difference between heavy snow or nothing at all for a particular location.

Up to a foot or more of snow will fall in the heaviest zone as very cold, arctic air becomes entrenched in a storm hugging the coast. Philadelphia and Washington, D.C., will have 3 to 6 inches of snow, while New York City and Boston will have 4 to 8 inches.

Story by AccuWeather.com Meteorologist Meghan Evans

THIS WILL CHANGE atleast 3-4 X


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Make sure you push it back as far as you can .........


theres another one cummin thursday wesport


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

*noreaster*

i need a job where i can guess about what is going to happen be wrong and still get paid i'm saying we get 4 tops


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

redsoxfan;739002 said:


> i need a job where i can guess about what is going to happen be wrong and still get paid i'm saying we get 4 tops


yeah lol, ill guess this monster will be a 4"incher too 

Why are they saying monday to wednesday night now? i though it was going to me a 24hr monday night to tuesday night, now its 48 hours and only 2-3" in jersey wtf? how can it snow that slow in 48 hours? Something is wrong then, either accumulation totals are way low or its going to flurry for 48 hours or something


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a gut feeling they are down playing this storm. I think finally they are going to be wrong, but in our favor. Be ready boys. :wavingayup


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

ford550;739035 said:


> I got a gut feeling they are down playing this storm. I think finally they are going to be wrong, but in our favor. Be ready boys. :wavingayup


I agree they might be keeping it on the down low- but I think it's also cause they're just not sure and don't want to cry wolf...again. I'll take anything over 2", the rest is extra bonus fun time sweetness!


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

chevykid;738814 said:


> and this is the first one out of many more to come in febuary soo i hear


You heard that too?

AccuWeather.com Expert Meteorologist Joe Bastardi says the unfolding weather pattern will yield several major snowstorms in the East over the next four- to six-week period. These storms could boost snowfall for the year above normal in areas that have received little snow thus far.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

chevykid;738813 said:


> over a foot possible in nyc gona be a big one hopefully


I have seen the most being 4-5" total. We might as well just wait and see what happens. We dont want to Jinx it. :crying:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*3-6 would be perfect for all of us *


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

new models .........................


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

WTF now 1-3 for most of central to south jersey, F this. 1.9" equals nothing for us


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

It went from hoe snow to no snow . lmao

down to 2-4" as of 6am mon


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Monday Feb. 2-3 noreaster guessing game - I predict 0-1"


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

we went from 6-12 yesterday to a dusting-2 this morning...


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bye, Bye storm :waving:


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Check out Accuweather forcast for this storm still remains the same as of 8:11am today- 3-6" central Ct. , 6-12 northern ct. They are skating on thin ice with this prediction ...or are they?


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

1-3" now.... Cant complain, I'm still sick as a dog right now. Don't think I could handle a 12" storm.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd much prefer lots of 3" storms over 12" storms anyway. Too much time behind the wheel in those big storms and not worth the wear/tear on body/machine.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

rjfetz1;740105 said:


> I'd much prefer lots of 3" storms over 12" storms anyway. Too much time behind the wheel in those big storms and not worth the wear/tear on body/machine.


How is that a bad thing? time=money lol

This is the latest, suddenly south jersey and most of central looks like its 3-6 and north jersey 1-3 thats odd


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

rjfetz1;740105 said:


> I'd much prefer lots of 3" storms over 12" storms anyway. Too much time behind the wheel in those big storms and not worth the wear/tear on body/machine.


i agree. Sitting in the truck that long sucks. Eyes get tired, back hurts, too many liabilities. I'd also rather deal w/ 2-4", make a quick 2g's in 8 hours (if 2") and be done.

I'm in the 1-3" now, lol. What a big blizzard this turned out to be haha.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

> How is that a bad thing? time=money lol


Because I charge per driveway not per hour, and my commercial accounts are a set monthly fee. That's why thats my opinion


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

rjfetz1;740218 said:


> Because I charge per driveway not per hour, and my commercial accounts are a set monthly fee. That's why thats my opinion


Me too...the faster I get done in 2" storms the more $ I make per hour. If it snows more I charge more per house of course. Plus- I do resi snow w blowers and shovels so if we only get a little snow the plows don't plow in the ends of the drives and I don't have to deal with it!


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

they dont know what the hell this storm is going to be yet its a noreaster in new england could be 2 inches or 20 lol


gotta love the coast huh?


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

*Again , I'll go with M Y forecast .....ZERO - 6''

I told you all I'm a meteorologist.*


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Ramairfreak98ss;740179 said:


> This is the latest, suddenly south jersey and most of central looks like its 3-6 and north jersey 1-3 thats odd


Just saw the same thing when I got home. I didn't even know South Jersey got snow! LOL


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

wtf is going on. first they say it starts monday night, ive been ready, then its been going through PA ALL DAMN DAY! still ready.

Then i see it starts over from rain to snow around midnight, then 1am, then i start seeign mixed reports for 3am, or 5am, so were between 1am -5am ?

Now i see on TV local weather is saying it wont even be cold enough TILL NOON TOMORROW, to change over so we wont plow till tomorrow at least noon or later, and it should be all over by 7pm? wtf?


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

*i'LL STICK WITH 0 - 6 '' *


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

how theyre saying ONLY central/east jersey will see 3-6" everywhere else is in the gray range on local weather. Yet accuweather is still showing 3-6 for all of central/south jersey.


----------

